
StackHut: deploy classes as Docker-based microservices - pea
https://github.com/stackhut/stackhut-toolkit
======
mhausenblas
Love it! Similar to AWS Lambda and webtask.io — just one ask: can we please
not call this stuff `serverless`?

[https://medium.com/@mhausenblas/serverless-get-in-the-
sea-49...](https://medium.com/@mhausenblas/serverless-get-in-the-
sea-492789b96353)

~~~
pea
Haha you're right. I love flock of birds analogy.. and thanks for the mention!

We've also been floating 'Software defined infrastructure', 'Software defined
compute'. Sounds a bit like something out of a Gartner report though. It's
really the idea of 'The developer doesn't think about infrastructure or
writing server-logic. I only write business-logic, and I can run it anywhere.'

vs Lambda, we focused on the big pain-points: 1\. Lock-in, lack of
agnosticism. You can run StackHut wherever (and on-top of k8s, mesos soon).
Lambda can't even be run on your local machine for dev. 2\. Inability to do
most of the stuff you do actually do on servers. With StackHut, you can define
your stack completely, so if you want ubuntu with ghostscript and a bunch of
weird binaries copied in.. go for it! 3\. Built for RPC from the ground-up
(dynamically mapping functions between languages so you can call your Python
functions in JavaScript etc.)

We really are seeing infrastructure moving to a more open, agnostic world. AWS
in 2015 is kind of the Windows 95 of infrastructure. Might be a bit of a
stretch, but we see the cloud primitives of compute, storage, db/cache become
almost like the CPU, hard-disk, memory. There will be an orchestration
platform on-top of that (k8s, mesos, etc.), which is sort of like a
hypervisor. And then on that there will be OS-like things (like us!)

